#  > General Zone >  > Free Zone >  >  >  Chemical and Petroleum Engineering ebooks and solution manuals free download

## farkhi89

Hi.
I have uploaded a lot of e-books , solution manuals and some journals of  chemical engineering to file sharing website like rapid share , Media fire and file factory.
All the download links for these e-books are provided on the following blog.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

I will keep updating the blog about the new uploads. You can also send me your requests at farkhi89@gmail.com .
Following are the lists of uploaded data.s

        API (American Petroleum Institute Manuals)                     
1.	above ground storage.pdf
2.	alloy piping system.pdf
3.	Api 527.pdf
4.	Api 610-9Ed-Centrifugal Pumps.pdf
5.	API RP 551 Process Measurement Instrumentation (1st 1993 68p).pdf
6.	API STANDART 661 AIR-COOLED HEAT EXCHANGERS FOR GENERAL REFINERY SERVICE.pdf
7.	API STD 610 Centrigugal Pumps for Petroleum, Petrochemical and Natural Gas Industries (9th 2003 204p).pdf
8.	API STD 660 Shell-and-Tube Heat Exchangers for General Refinery Services (6th 2001 41p).pdf
9.	API STD 661 (5th 2002 126p) Air-Cooled Heat Exchangers For General Refinery Service.pdf
10.	API STD 661 Air-Cooled Heat Exchangers For General Refinery Service (5th 2002 126p).pdf
11.	API STD 676 Positive Displacement Pumps - Rotary.pdf
12.	API-526-77 Flanged steel safety relief valvues.PDF
13.	API-5L-95 Specification for line Ppe.pdf
14.	API-660_06th_Shell and Tube Heat Exchanger.pdf
15.	API-PETRO-STD-620-96 Design and construction of large welded.pdf
16.	burners for fired heater in g.refinery service.pdf
17.	calculation of heat tube thickness in pet refineries.pdf
18.	design and installation of ofshore piping system.PDF
19.	design selection and installation of pressure relieving devices in refinery.pdf
20.	flanged steel pressure relief devices.pdf
21.	heat recovery steam generators.pdf
22.	Industrial Health%2C Hygiene and Safety.pdf
23.	leak detection.pdf
24.	measurement of noise from fired process heaters.pdf
25.	on orrifice meter tubes.pdf
26.	practise nd maintenane of offshore cranes.pdf
27.	pressure releiving nd depressurinsing.pdf
28.	prsssure.pdf
29.	refinery control valve.pdf
30.	Safety_Manual_2006.pdf
31.	shell and tube heat exchangers for general refinery service.pdf
32.	specification of line pipe.pdf
33.	tank inspection, repair alteration nd reconstruction.pdf
34.	tranportaion of pipelines.pdf
35.	welded steel tanks for oil storage.pdf
36.	welding of pipelines and general facilities.pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 



 CHEMICAL ENGINEERING EBOOKS
The following e-books are also uploaded,

1.	(ebook) numerical analysis with matlab.pdf
2.	1001 Mathematical Tips.zip
3.	Advanced Hysys Course_2008.PDF
4.	All heat transfer lectures1.pdf
5.	Basic_Math_for_Process_Control.rar
6.	BasicEnvironmentalEngineering.rar
7.	Biofuels Engineering Process Technology - (Malestrom).pdf
8.	Biofuels Engineering Process Technology - (Malestrom).pdf
9.	Biomass Combustion System - COEN.pdf
10.	Boilers for Power and Process.pdf
11.	book_chemistry_of_essential_oils.pdf
12.	Centrifugal Pumps 1.doc
13.	Chemical Engineering and Tomorrow_s World.pdf
14.	CHEMICAL ENGINEERING BY RICHARDSON AND COULSON - VOLUME 2.pdf
15.	Chemical Process Design_Ludwig_Volume 1-02.pdf.rar
16.	Chemical Process Engineering Design and Economics - H. Silla.pdf
17.	Chemical Process Equipment By walas.pdf
18.	Chemical_Process_Safety.rar
19.	Chemistry_of_Petrochemical_Processes_2E.pdf
20.	Common Waste Water Gas.pdf
21.	Concepts_ethanol production.zip
22.	Corrosion_and_Corrosion_Control__4th_Ed.pdf
23.	corrosion_behaviour_9781845692414-.pdf
24.	CORROSION_HANDBOOK_PIERRE_R.PDF
25.	CorrosionNProtection.rar
26.	Coulson & Richardson_ Solutions to the Problems in Chemical Engineering Volume 2 & 3.pdf
27.	coulson vol 6.rar
28.	Crude_oil_pump_system.pdf
29.	Distillation Theory and its Application to Optimal Design of Separation Units.pdf
30.	DOE Fundamentals Handbook - Thermodynamics, Heat Transfer and Fluid Flow Vol 1.pdf
31.	DOE Fundamentals Handbook - Thermodynamics, Heat Transfer and Fluid Flow Vol 2.pdf
32.	DOE Fundamentals Handbook - Thermodynamics, Heat Transfer and Fluid Flow Vol 3.pdf
33.	DOE Fundamentals Handbook - Thermodynamics, Heat Transfer and Fluid Flow.pdf
34.	DOE Fundamentals Handbook - Thermodynamics, Heat Transfer, and Fluid Flow - Vol 2 of 3 - h1012v2.pdf
35.	DOE-HDBK-1010-92 Fundamentals Handbook - Classical Physics [DOE 1992].pdf
36.	DOE-HDBK-10111-92 -DOE Fundamentals Handbook, Electrical Science vol 1 [DOE 1992].pdf
37.	DOE-HDBK-10111-92 -DOE Fundamentals Handbook, Electrical Science vol 3 [DOE 1992].pdf
38.	DOE-HDBK-10111-92 -DOE Fundamentals Handbook, Electrical Science vol 4 [DOE 1992].pdf
39.	DOE-HDBK-10131-92 - Fundamentals Handbook Instrumentation and Control vol 1 [DOE 1992].pdf
40.	DOE-HDBK-10131-92 - Fundamentals Handbook Instrumentation and Control vol 2 [DOE 1992].pdf
41.	DOE-HDBK-10141-92 Fundamentals Handbook Mathematics Vol 1 of 2 [DOE 1992].pdf
42.	DOE-HDBK-10151-93 - Fundamentals of Chemistry Vol 1 of 2 [DOE 1993].pdf
43.	DOE-HDBK-10152-93 - Fundamentals of Chemistry Vol 2 of 2 [DOE 1993].pdf
44.	DOE-HDBK-10171-93 - Fundamentals Handbook - Material Science - Vol 1 of 2 [DOE 1993].pdf
45.	DOE-HDBK-10172-93 - Fundamentals Handbook - Material Science - Vol 2 of 2 [DOE 1993].pdf
46.	DOE-HDBK-10181-93 - DOE Fundamentals Handbook, Mechanical Science vol 1 [DOE 1993].pdf
47.	DOE-HDBK-10181-93 - DOE Fundamentals Handbook, Mechanical Science vol 2 [DOE 1993].pdf
48.	DOE-HDBK-10191-93 - Fundamentals Handbook Nuclear Physics [DOE 1993].pdf
49.	DOE-HDBK-1100-96 - Fundamentals Handbook Chemical Process Hazards Analysis [DOE 1996].pdf
50.	Electrochemical_Techniques_in_Corrosion_Science_an  d_Engineering.pdf
51.	Energy Recovery From Dairy Waste-Waters- Impacts Of Biofilm Support Systems On Anaerobic Cst Reactors.pdf
52.	Ethanol from biomass_rept_4-12-05.pdf
53.	Fluid Mechanics 4th ed - F. White.pdf
54.	Fluid_Flow_Measurements.zip
55.	for_Manufacture__Elsevier__2003___185718033X.pdf
56.	Fundamentals Handbook - Mechanical Science DOE - Diesel Engines, Heat Exchangers, Pumps, Valves.pdf
57.	Fundamentals of engineering (tables of math, physics and chemistry), 5th edition - NCEES - 2001.pdf
58.	Gas Purification - Kohl and Nielsen.pdf
59.	Gas_Production_Operations.pdf
60.	Groundwater Treatment Technology_0471657425.pdf
61.	Handbook of Chemical Processing Equipment.pdf
62.	Handbook of Corrosion Engineering - Roberge.pdf
63.	HANDBOOK OF PETROLEUM REFINING PROCESSES.pdf
64.	Handbook_of_Chemical_and_Environmental_Engineering  _Calculations.zip
65.	Handbook_of_Corrosion_Engineering__McGraw-Hill_1999_.zip
66.	Handbook_of_Formulae_and_Constants_1_.pdf
67.	Heat Exchanger & Boilers - Energy Conversion Guide.pdf
68.	Heat Transfer.zip
69.	High Pressure Pumps.pdf
70.	Industrial Chemical Process Design.pdf
71.	Introduction to Operations Research.pdf
72.	intruementation and control.pdf
73.	Landfill_Gas_to_Fuel.pdf
74.	Mass Transfer.zip
75.	Microsoft_Excel_2002_for_Scientists_Engineers_3E.p  df
76.	over all heat transfer coefficeint.pdf
77.	P. S. JACKMAN  AND L. M. SMITH  - Advances in Corrosion Control and Materials in Oil and Gas Production.pdf
78.	physical chemistry - atkins & paula7t.pdf
79.	Pipeline_Corrosion_and_Cathodic_Protection_3E.pdf
80.	PLANT DESIGN AND ECONOMICS FOR CHEMICAL ENGINEERS - TIMMERHAUS .pdf
81.	Plant Engineering Handbook.pdf
82.	Pocket Guide to Chemical Engineering, Elsevier (1999), 0884153118.pdf
83.	Positive Displacement Pumps.doc
84.	Process_Integration__Vol_7.pdf
85.	Pumps_-_Reference_Guide.pdf
86.	Pumps-selection-0703-handbook.pdf
87.	roberge_p.r._-_handbook_of_corrosion_engineering__mcgraw-hill_1999_.rar
88.	roberge_p.r._-_handbook_of_corrosion_engineering__mcgraw-hill_1999_.rar
89.	RULES OF THUMB FOR CHEMICAL ENGINEERS A manual of quick, acc.pdf
90.	Solutions_to_the_Problems_in_Chemical_Engine.pdf
91.	Standard Handbook Of Enviromental Engineering.rar
92.	symbols in chem engg..pdf
93.	Thermodynamics and Heat Powered Cycles.pdf
94.	TRANSPORT PHENOMENA FOR CHEMICAL REACTOR DESIGN.pdf
95.	Unit Operations of Chemical Engineering.pdf
96.	Vogel__HC__Fermentation___Biochemical_Engineering_  Handbook_2nd_Ed__Noyes_.rar97.


* [link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link



*
<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 


 *      SOLUTION MANUALS   * 

The following solution manuals are also uploaded.


1.	[Solutions Manual] [Instructors] Advanced Engineering Mathematics 8Ed - Erwin Kreyszig.pdf
2.	Bird R.B._ et al. Solutions to the class 1 and 2 problems in transport phenomena (Wiley_ 1960)(175s).pdf
3.	Chemical Reaction Engineering Handbook of Solved Problems.pdf
4.	Elementary Principles of Chemical Processes 3rd Update Edition 2005 Solution.pdf
5.	Hubbard 3rd edition - Solutions Manual.pdf
6.	Physical_Chemistry_7ed_-_Peter_Atkins_-_Julio_de_Paula_-_instructors_solution_manual.rar
7.	Smith_Vannes_Abbot_Chemical_Engineering_Thermodyna  mics_6th_Edition_Soln_Manual.pdf
8.	solution manual differential equation by erwin krzyeg.rar
9.	Solution manual Fundamentals of Heat and Mass Transfer [Frank P.Incropera - David Psolutiipon.pdf
10.	Solutions_to_Unit_Operations_in_Chemical_Engineeri  ng McCabe Smith.rar


11.	Supplementary Problems to Basic Principles and Calculations .pdf



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 





I have added the links of the folwwowing ebooks.and alot more.. 
i have also added much more stuff for GRE and GMAT. u can see all the links on the blog.

	Process Heat Transfer - Serth.pdf
	Fundamentals of Heat and Mass Transfer-Incropera.pdf
	Heat_Transfer_J.P._Holman.pdf
	priciples of heat transfer in porous media.
	Heat Transfer Handbook_Wiley_Bejan_2003.pdf

	Boilers, Evaporators & Condensers, Kakac.pdf

	(Bejan & Kraus) Heat Transfer Handbook.pdf
	Heat exchanger design handbook..
	Auto Cad
	AutoCAD.2007.For.Dummies.rar
	AutoCAD.2008.3D.Modeling.Workbook.For.Dummies.rar
	AutoCAD.Secrets.Every.User.Should.Know.rar
	For.Dummies.AutoCAD.2008.3D.Modeling.Workbook.For.  Dummies.
	molecular thermodynamics and transport phnenomena
	advance thermodynamics for engineres

	Cool Thermodynamics Engineering and Physics of Predictive, Diagnostic
	and Optimization Methods for Cooling Systems.rar
	Handbook_of_Thermodynamic_Diagrams_VOLUME1.rar

	Handbook_of_Thermodynamic_Diagrams_VOLUME2.rar

	Handbook_of_Thermodynamic_Diagrams_VOLUME3.rar

	Handbook_of_Thermodynamic_Diagrams_VOLUME4.rar

	thermodynamics by smith and vanness

	History of Thermodynamics - M&#220;LLER.rar

	International Steam Tables.rar

	The Properties of Gases and Liquids.rar

	Thermodynamics - An Engineering Approach - Solutions Manual.rar

	Thermodynamics Problem Solver ( Problem Solvers ).rar

	advance engineering thermodynamcis

	Handbook_of_Thermodynamic_Diagrams_VOLUME1.pdf

	Handbook_of_Thermodynamic_Diagrams_VOLUME2.pdf

	chemical process design

	Applied Process Design For chemical engineer

	Applied Process Design for Chemical and Petrochemical Plants, Volume 1.pdf

	Applied Process Design for Chemical and Petrochemical Plants, Volume 2.pdf

	Chemical Reaction Engg by Octave

	pocket guide for chemical engineer.See More: Chemical and Petroleum Engineering ebooks and solution manuals free download

----------


## f81aa

farkhi89, thank you

----------


## arttty

That's very kind of you, Sir.

----------


## farkhi89

thanks for your apprecaition. keep visiting this blog. i will keep updating it.. hav a good time.  :Smile:

----------


## mkhurram79

nice link, thanks

----------


## arthurzhuo

Thank you for your sharing! Have a nice day~!

----------


## OrangeHead

Oh my God...
You're helping me a lot, fella.... :Big Grin: 
Thank you & keep up date,
by the way, do you have this book?
Smith, Van Ness, Abbot - Introduction to Chemical Engineering Thermodynamics 7th edition,,
or maybe the newest edition?

----------


## Nabilia

Introduction to chemical engineering thermodynamics - 7th ed - Book - Smith_ Van Ness & Abbot 116mb

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Yee Yee Khin

I can't download . what should I do? Please tell!

----------


## Anna YS

:Smile: ....great...!!!

----------


## lucksravi

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## mohsensafari

Dear Guys

Would you please provide me these books.
Many thanks for all your kinds in advance.
Regards


1. Transient Well Testing , 2009, By: Kamal, Publisher SPE
2. Well Test Design and Analysis , 2011, By: Stewart, Publisher: PennWell
3. Fundamentals of Drilling Engineering , 2011, By: Mitchell , Publisher: SPE

My e.mail adress is
mohsensafari1985@gmail.com

----------


## noridah

great job...any chance of IP66

See More: Chemical and Petroleum Engineering ebooks and solution manuals free download

----------


## zainnofear

Hi... i would be grateful if any1 can share a link for Fundamentals of Drilling Engineering , 2011, By: Mitchell , Publisher: SPE

I will be starting my MS in Petroleum Engineering and I have enrolled in a Drilling Engineering course.
You can email me at zameelmharis@hotmail.com.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## mhassoun

Hey guys
Could somebody please email me
Fundamentals of Drilling Engineering , 2011, By: Mitchell , Publisher: SPE

my email, mohammad.hassouneh@ttu.edu

----------


## dehghani2

hello guyz.
first of all thank you all so much for the books.
can anyone help me find the solution for " elementary principles of chemical engineering , M.Felder red edition "
i found it on the blog but it is deleted
thank you very much.

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks for this useful blog

----------


## Makshoof Gul

Mr. Farkhi89,
Would you please upload the material again.

Would you please upload API RP 551 latest edition and NFPA 70E 2021 in paticular.

----------

